

2012 Startup School, Oct 20 at Stanford - pg
http://startupschool.org/?2012

======
pg
I'm happy to say that this year we're moving to a bigger venue. Instead of
Dinkelspiel we're going to be in Memorial Auditorium, which is more than 2x
bigger. Many thanks to the Stanford administration for that.

~~~
hobbyist
@pg will the event be recorded/archived and viewable later?

~~~
pg
Yes. BTW, you don't need @s here.

~~~
nullspace
That's good to know! I won't be making it there, but I would very much like to
spend some time watching the talks.

Are the talks from previous years available? I could not find any links on the
website.

~~~
kroger
First link after a Google search:

<http://www.justin.tv/startupschool/videos>

------
grandalf
I had the good fortune of attending last year and it was _phenomenal_. The
presentations were entertaining but the conversations with other attendees
were priceless.

------
jzone3
I'm currently a sophomore in high school. Am I old enough to apply, and is it
worth it for me (I live near NYC)?

~~~
pg
Yes to the first; you have to decide the second.

------
aditya
Since it sort of worked well last time (<http://areyougoing2009.heroku.com/>),
I updated the are you going app for this year!

<http://areyougoing.herokuapp.com/>

------
dangoldin
To everyone who's on the fence you should definitely go. I flew to two of them
from New York and it was well worth it. The talks are available online but by
being there you get to feel the startup energy and meet a ton of motivated,
driven people.

------
canistr
Do subsequent applications overwrite the old one? I want to apply now so I
don't forget but I feel I could write a better application given more time.

~~~
pg
Yes.

------
dmix
If you've already been (in say 2010), is there a possibility of going twice?

~~~
pg
Sure; the software is not sophisticated enough to consider multi-year windows.

------
b3b0p
I went in 2010, but did not apply in 2011. I don't feel I will be going this
year either. I just have been too busy and dedicated with my day job to work
on side projects/startup projects to feel like I would be worthy of going this
year.

I'm jealous still of anyone who gets in and goes :) At least I can watch the
videos online after they are posted.

~~~
nyg_hakeem
is there a link to previous years' video?

~~~
kroger
<http://www.justin.tv/startupschool/videos>

------
staunch
Always look forward to watching these talks. Thanks for doing them every year.
Really glad that Andrew Mason is doing another one.

------
jbp
>> When: 20 October 2011, 9:00 am. >> Application Deadline: 20 September 2011.

2011?

~~~
pg
Fixed, thanks.

~~~
jaredsohn
The speakers page still says 2011.

~~~
pg
Oops; fixed that too.

------
nyg_hakeem
Is there anybody know where to find events like this startup school(except by
reading post of HN)?

------
HorizonXP
pg: "Thanks for applying. We'll respond by email about a week after the
application deadline. Please make a note of your username and password. You'll
need them later to confirm you're coming."

Er... what username and password?

~~~
kloncks
I would assume it's your HN information.

~~~
HorizonXP
I would think so too, except I didn't enter it anywhere, so I'm not sure how
the association is made. Oh well, no sense worrying about such mundane
details.

~~~
mhartl
To apply, you need to sign in using your HN username and password. If you were
already signed in, you probably just didn't notice that the form already knew
who you were.

------
dkokelley
Excited to hopefully make it! I've only been able to watch the streams
previously.

------
noirman
pg: when will the applicants know if he/she got accepted?

~~~
antonID
"The application deadline is noon PT on September 20, and we'll issue
acceptances on September 30. "

